# From tap water to RO?



## Lee Sweeting (13 Nov 2013)

Hi! I'm currently starting to set up a low tech crs tank, so i've decided to buy an RO unit. I also have a high tech tank up and running at the minute and was thinking of changing the water to an RO/tap water mix. How will this affect my fish/plants etc?

Can i just add the RO/tap mix on the next water change?

Do i need to acclimatise the fish/shrimps to the new ro mix? 

Can i expect my crypts to melt as a result of the change in water parameters?

Can i expect to use less Co2 with RO/tap water mix (my water is fairly hard straight out of the tap)?

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## Mr P (13 Nov 2013)

hi lee,
	 I have just done this,take your time and start with small 10% changes and as the TDS comes down slowly increase the size of the water changes.it will take time but you don't  want to lose livestock.i did not lose fish or plants but it seemed ages to achieve my target.i have read about soft water needinge less CO2 but did not really change the gas rate.
  all the best, roy.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Nov 2013)

Hey lee, 
Do a 10% change with Pure Ro per day till you hit your target. Then just use a mix, or preferably pure RO with Remineralising solution.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Nov 2013)

Thanks Roy, much appreciated.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Nov 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> Hey lee,
> Do a 10% change with Pure Ro per day till you hit your target. Then just use a mix, or preferably pure RO with Remineralising solution.


 

Thanks Nath! Should i just be aiming for a TDS of around 200? Would this suite the amano shrimp i have in my HT tank?


----------



## Mr P (13 Nov 2013)

hello lee,i have my TDS at  around 150, cherry shrimps and amanos doing fine.


----------



## Lee Sweeting (13 Nov 2013)

Thanks Roy! I'll aim to get it between 150-200. I'm looking forward to seeing what difference it makes to plant health. Did you have any noticeable differences in your tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr P (19 Nov 2013)

hi lee.
	 my plants have done really well since I changed to RO.nice lush growth.its a pity as I have now gone low tech on the tank as I am trying to breed apistos and after asking  Darrel  I hope to have more luck wth the setup now.still using RO but no CO2.
				all the best .roy


----------



## Lee Sweeting (20 Nov 2013)

Cheers Roy, much appreciated! Lush growth sounds good to me. The unit should arrive soon so I'll get straight on with changing over. 

Thanks for the advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

